# animal planets too cute



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey all I was waiting to hear back after animal planet contacted me about wanting to feature my hedgies on the show to cute. They got back to me yesterday and want to follow a few litters. So ill keep everyone updated on the details.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

How cool! I don't know the show, will it be available to watch on the internet?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow that's so cool! I can't wait to watch!


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

I love it!!! A hedgie litter would be perfect for the show


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

So awesome! I was watching the show yesterday and thought, "Hmm, hedgies should be on this show!" I love it!  (I just hope this doesn't encourage irresponsible pet purchases...)


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll let everyone know details as I know. Theirs going to be people buying pets on a wim no mater what it'd our jobs as breeders to try to prevent this the best we can.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh cool, one of my favorite shows!

 All hedgehogs are cute, IMO!

Keep us updated!

ML


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats!  Definitely keep us updated on whats going on and when it airs!
If you need Opal to make a guest appearance let me know D; lol


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats so awesome!!! Congrats!!  I love that show. For those that haven't seen it, the show follows litters of baby animals as they grow up from birth to when they go to their forever homes.  
Do you know about when the hedgie episode is coming out?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow!! Baby hedgies are absolutely too cute - excited to see how it goes.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thatd be a great show idea  Ill keep an eye for the details. I dont watch much tv and dont have cable but would totally head over to a friends to watch


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I. LOVE. THAT. SHOW. =^.^= That would be so cute, I'd definitely watch


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love that show! I'd watch it!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG that is awesome. I have been waiting for a hedgehog episode, it's good to know one is coming! I can't wait.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Affter talking with them I'm unsure if I will be doing it. They are asking a lot of me. I don't want to stress my moms and lose babies due to this so I mite skip it. The don't get that hedgies can't go out side in yard at such a young age ect so. I'll let everyone know


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

thats to bad, i was currious as to how they would film everything with them when you cant handle until 2 weeks,


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

It's good that you are thinking of the hedgies.  Do what's best for the hogs.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

So they called again and are going to go by my rules and do 2-6 weeks olds because I have a bunch of litters in thoes age groups and my mom with the one week olds is an experienced mom and don't care she likes to show off her babies so we mite do 1-6 weeks their coming sat to film ill let everyone know when its on and how it went..


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

That's awesome! I can't wait.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay! I' can't wait!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I am so excited!!! I will record it!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How exciting! I am glad to hear that an animal show put the welfare of your little ones first!!!!!!!!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

So after 3 hrs of them filming I find out their going to pawn the footage off as someone else's babies. Ether way my babies are stars it will air beg of 2013 ill let everyone know the 7 week olds are the only ones not mine


----------

